# The Forza 4 & 5 photo thread.



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Forza BTCC Picture thread*

I thought I'd change the normal picture thread to a BTCC picture thread of through the seasons .

( this may take awhile :lol: )

*Season 1*












And the Winner



some pics of the race last night

Good start by everyone



epic 4 wheel lock up by the SEAT






bit of bumping


A lot of bumping


Mr Gr33n out in front




Slip-streaming at its best 


isoz boys slugging it out






Evasive action to avoid Intraphase at the last chicane 







And the winner crossing the line


And 2nd/3rd and 4th finishing with 1.5 seconds of each other 


Heres some picture. Not as good as last week but the lack of corners and over exposed track made it hard to get right.

Great start by John and the two chevy's


Most made it round the first corner without incident


Proving 4 does indeed go into 1


John74 in 3rd being chased


High kerbs ment a lot of 2 wheel action


Even some 1 wheel action


1st corner was difficult for many when pushing


unfortunately N30 MDR hit the dreaded final turn kerb a bit to much


And came to rest in the worst place possible


And for the tight racing in the mid field 


the inevitable happened


Chevy boys out in front


While the damaged cars from the crash made a pit stop.


2nd-5th all within distance of each other


While 1st was pulling a lead out


Sadly Wil_Dtub had a run in with a slower backmarker with ended his strong second place (stewards?)



Intraphase and DANO overtake will and move on the backmarker



Will and DANO had a great battle for a few laps



But a bump into the first corner damaged wills aero even more and couldnt keep up. And finished a overall 6th


'1 is the loneliness number that you'll ever meet' :lol:




Dont we all 


And the winner crossing the line.


Once again great racing and thanks to john for hosting it. And intraphase for doing the scoring :thumb:

PICTURESSSSSS :doublesho

Great start by most. was a coming together at the back of the pack though




Little tussles here and there




Early on the mid pack was swapping positions alot (All clean though) made for some great racing




Will crosss the line leading, with Dean not so far behind.



John obviously took cocaine to get this high!!!



Guys at the back all close as well.



Intraphase getting caught up with EON1 i believe. As well as some action in the back of the shot.




And just missing the pack



Back of shot action

The redbull civic and Tom having a come toegether




Will and Dean out front on there own



Mid pack still close after almost half the race






Tom got out of shape on the jump



And despite all the Moob loving lost it a smacked into the back of me




Up front Will and Dean had swapped places



Unfortunately Dean went wide on the last corner



And will slipped up the inside



Me and Top had 8 laps of epic clean battling





Matt and the civic had a coming together on the second to last lap



Matt took to the grass and carried on but the civic spun right on the racing line



Just as the leaders were coming through on there last lap. Will rubbed panels



But Dean wasnt so lucky



With massive engine failure that was his race over



While Will went to win his first race.



Well done again to everyone. Hopefully I picked out most of the action  and the photos are ok.

Stephen


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Picture time.

Damn the hondas with the weak diffs wheel spinning round every corner causing loads smoke ruining pictures :lol: . Also the over exposed track was a nightmare for pics.

Anyway, This week everyone made a clean start from the grid



Minor bumping around the first corner and up the hill




Ben running wide on the grass (Seems to be a habit of his  )



Admg and matty had a run in at the twisties



Which sent both of them into the wall


And at the same time Dean hit kerb Everest



Somehow he didnt roll it but it did shot him off the track.



Action from the first few laps







Tersman went wide on the second to last corner



Dan dived up the inside, but Tersman clipped the rear quarter




Tom pushing the Rocco hard



Dean making a charge from the back, Finally fighting his way past me to finish 4th



Redbull gives Chris wings (with a little help from kerb everest)







Who rescues the rescue unit?



Een1 clipping everest which means only one thing



John narrowly missing him



Due to lag Will and Tom had a coming together up the hill




(Shame I couldnt get more cars in this picture)







Intraphase lead



And the winner crossing the line



Well done again to intraphase for the win and thanks to John for organizing

Highlight pictures for round 7 at Laguna Seca

Good start by everyone, especially John in second place



Everyone plowing into the first corner



Admg went into it a little to hot



And collected John and Dano





Pack still close despite the the first corner antics



Ian diving up the inside of Mat





Tom out braked himself at the corkscrew



Young Een1 sadly collected him as he rejoined





Jacko caught the front end of John




And Will had a tap on the rear from Dano on the last corner



Mat and Tom had a coming together on the straight which forced both of them to glance the wall





Mat Had a lock up on the approach to the corkscrew and went into the side of Dan



Dano hit the quicksand on the exit of the corkscrew and Een1 unfortunately was the person to go into the back again.



Just over halfway through the race and 2nd and 3rd was a fight between the two honda integra's



Poor John was involved in another incident which summed up his race



While Dean, who started at the back of the grid, had avoided all the incidents had worked his way up to 4th and made a late brake maneuver on Ian and moved to 3rd.



However Ian did a switchback on the inside and regained the place



Leader out in front



And john exiting the pits



Dean passed Ian and pulled a lead.



Will had been chasing Dan for most of the race, getting closer each lap



A lockup by Dan into the first corner gave Will his chance



And dived up the inside



However a few laps later Dan got a great run up the hill to the corkscrew and went for a late brake move



Will saw the move coming and gave Dan just enough room for a safe pass



Tribute to Terry



Admg1 doing a great job of letting the leaders through





Leaders lead near the end of the race



And the obligatory winner picture



Thanks to everyone for a great race and John and Ian for organizing the Race and Points

Highlights from round 8 Mugello Club

Sorry if I havent taken pictures of some of the action/battle you guys were having. 17 Laps is a lot to go through numerous times :lol:

Great start again by everyone



Myself tapping Ben


First lap action




Ian sniffing to get past Mat


Dean taking to the dirt


Ian sniffed a bit hard


John and Will pulling a early lead





Dano passing the poorly chevy


Dean ran wide and was offline as the two intergas came roaring through


Ben and Dean clipped panels 


And Ben was truly heartbroken...


Fantastic action between Admg, Dan & Chris


Midfield all still close


Dan running wide on the final turn allowing Admg up the inside.




Dan taking his place back by sticking it up the inside




The tricky final turn


This weeks moto as Dean out drags Ian


The following lap Tom did the same


Matty & Chris


Rubbing panels


unfortunately this has a bad ending


Dano getting out of shape


This allowed me to get along side him


Bit of late braking by me and great awareness by Dano meant I went round the outside without incident



John and Will out in front


Dano locking up




Heavy braking to close the gap on intraphase 


Will a lonely 2nd


And our fearless leader John taking the Win


Once again thank to everyone for a great race.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Highlights for round 9 Twin Ring Motegi (42 photos :doublesho )

No crashing at the start, Although Will didnt have a great start


Matty and Een1 rubbing into the first corner




Matty and Een1 Having a coming together


Good close racing


Will chasing down John before he had network issues


Top 3 starting to pull ahead from the pack


Dean getting tapped from Ben


And having a bit of a slide


6th-13th all close



Slip-streaming down the back straight


2 chevy's out in front


Matty drifted across the track to close off Tom, But Matty misjudged where his car was




1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th at the first corner


Great battles going on


Dave's and jackos civic's


John sticking the Kia up the inside of Dave going into the final turns



Admg running onto the dirt which closed the gap for Dean


And using the civic's brake advantage went up the inside


Dave locking up, just missing John




Dave out braked himself into the first corner running into the back of John


Both went sliding of the track allowing Een1 to pounce


Sadly Een1 didnt give enough room to the cars rejoining and got tagged


And that was his race over





Ben only getting a half strike


Bit of contact between Ben and Admg



Admg getting John under braking




Ben repeating Admg the next lap


Overtake of the race IMO. Ben on the outside braked late 


And aimed for the apex and took Admg. Great racing by both to pull this off


Matty went around the outside of Chris into the hairpin and out dragged him down the straight 


Dan negotiating the final turn to come home 2nd. Great race for him, well done mate. And Ian bringing the integra home in 3rd


And the winner crossing the line to take his 3rd win of the season


Once again thanks to John and Ian for putting on a great racing league

Highlights for round 10 sebring short

Another clean start by everyone (Getting good at this racing stuff aren't we!)


Ben getting tagged into the first corner


Then came storming into the first corner


Ben forced Een into Admg. Ben went into a tank slapper and Admg had a slide in front of me



A small tap caused this to Admg





Pack stretched out after the first few corners 


The 3 civic's battling it out


Dean passing the poorly Seat of Dano's


Een and myself having a battle


Dano pitting 




Dave passing the aero damaged Integra of Ben




Using the chevy's power to out drag Een's civic, followed closely by Dean


Dean clipped the inside wall 


Skidding into Een's path causing major aero damage to both.


Dan closing the gap on the two damaged cars


Top 3 cars out on there own


Dan squeezing past going into the last corner as the civics slide


Een taking the place back though





5th - 12th 


Dan retaking the place as Een goes off


Will's lead on Ian


Dean tapping Jacko on turn 3



Me closing in on John


Admg keeping well clear of Will :thumb:


Admg disliked being lapped and released the monster of the Hyundai


John 'going wide' 


Ben using the Integra's grip to carry more speed through the first corner





Chris passing the damaged civic of Dave


Then followed by Matty


Next lap Matty did the same on Chris


Father passing Son


And Will crossing the line to win his 2nd race of he season


Followed by Ian in a strong second


And me failing to play John at his own game :lol:


Thanks for a great race everyone and John and Ian for organizing a great race series

Highlights for round 11 Road Atlanta Club



Good start by everyone yet again


Piling into the first corner


Admg doing evasive driving to avoid Dave


Chris running into the back of Jacko


Which in turn knocked him into Dave


Tom was hit and bounced of Admg


Dave lost control and collected Dan



Matty and Will scraping panels


Which let Een through to gain a place




Een1 out braked himself into turn 10a/b


And turned straight back onto the track, Lucky Will slowed down enough and slipped up the inside.


Ben gave John a tap on the rear going into the final turn 


and went sliding into the barrier


Bouncing off and tagging Ian


Then Tom getting tagged by John's car


Deans lead


Heart in mouth moment 




Tom chasing John


Dano having a off track moment




Tom and Dave pitting from the first corner damage




Dean running wide letting Ben through into the lead



Tom exited the pits but got caught up on the kerbs at corner 3


which threw his car off into the barriers. He decided to park it 



Ian leading the fight for 4th-7th


Admg lapping Dave who moved aside for a clean overtake





Turbo vs Vtec


Matty went for a late brake on myself but left it a little to late.



Letting Will pass


Ben lapping Dan





John giving Een a tap into turn 3



Ian and myself racing close for most of the race


Matty gave Will a nudge up the backside into 10a/b making him lock up 



Dano lapping Jacko


Which didnt go that smoothly 


Dan doing what I did earlier.....Just with a lot more lean 



John and Een had been racing close all race



Will got a bit sidewards out of turn 1 and brushed Matty


And the winner, Mr Ben Green crossing the line taking his 2nd win


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Highlights for Nurburgring Grand Prix Circuit



Cracking start by everyone, especially John




Piling into the first corner


Dan getting squeezed by Will and Ian




Een turning in on Ian



Een braked to late running into Dan and causing chaos.



Mat and Ben got spun anding up with lots of damage and ruining there race


Mat getting spun again the next corner


Dean craving through the pack


Tom running wide letting Dave through


Will letting Dean past


How the pack stood


Will braking early allowing Admg through


Dave setting up a move on Een 


Going for the move


When pulling out Dave lost the backend 


And slammed into the pit wall


Een running wide allowing Tom through


Mat exiting the pits


Dean closing in on Ian





Dean trying to get Ian under braking


But Ian went up the inside and regained the place


Bit of contact 



Will still chasing Admg




Ian tri-podding


Tom now joined to make a 3 way battle


Chris locking up the rears going into the first corner


Finally Dean making it stick 


As Ian made contact with the wall


Ian pitting as Admg, Will and Tom pass


Tom looking for a way past



Dean chasing Dano


Tom finding a way past Admg


Dean squeezing through into 3rd


Will braking hard 


John flying out in front


Myself in a lonely second


Will nudging Admg


And John crossing the line to a dominating 1st place


And a few videos of the first couple corners











Before the pictures start I would like to thank Ian and John for organizing this race series, Its is a joy to be part of. And I'd also like to thank everyone who participates and makes the racing extremely exciting, fun and fair.

Now Pictures from the last race of the DW BTCC season 1, And unfortunately the last I will be taking for the DW BTCC race league 

Highlights from Round 13 Catalunya National Circuit



Everyone pulling away nicely


John getting a blinding start and out dragged Ben


Piling into the first corning 


Myself slipping up the inside giving john a slight tap


Jacko out braked himself and colliding with Ben


Which caused a bit of chaos 


Unfortunately a great qualifying position by Ben & Matty was ruined as they was caught up in the carnage 


Dan getting a bit sidewards


3rd-10th all close




Surprisingly everyone through the fast S bend


Tom locking up all wheels and running into Will giving him rear suspension damage


Will holding the slide well


Ben up the inside of Chris and running into Matty


Ian trying it up the inside of Tom 


Bit of contact making Tom push wide and Ian have a slide


Top 3 pulling a lead


Admg's magic brakes make a return 


Exiting the pits


John making a error and running wide letting Dean through


Jacko running into the back of Ian on the first corner, causing Dano to hit Jacko leaving him with engine damage


Jacko taking to much kerb a the S bends giving himself a slide


Matty carried much more speed through, had to dab the brakes making the back end step out 


Which made the front end moving into the path of a charging Ben



A damaged SEAT of Dano being out dragged by Chris



Deans turn to go wide allowing John back through


2 integra's having a fantastic battle


Dean about to pull out off Johns slipstream


John making another mistake at the first corner




Dan still keeping 2n & 3rd in check


Ian and Ben still fighting over position


Will pulling out a comfortable lead in 5th


John making a uncommon hat-trick of mistakes on the first corner


Een1 going wide just before the final chicane and hitting quicksand



Ben going round the outside of Ian to be on the inside for turn 7


Ben up the inside of Een1 at the tight hairpin after the S bends


Only to be smacked up the back on the apex


Leaving Ben high and dry on the slow stuff


Ian round the outside


Een running wide in to the final chicane letting Ben slide through cleanly 


Jacko running wide on he exit of turn 1 allowing Matty through


Admg fancying his chances on Jacko under brakes


Carbon copy of earlier, this time letting Dano through


Admg having a Slide


Chris driving a excellent race in 10th


Jacko moving out of the front runners way as Dean hunts me down


Dan cutting a bit too much hitting some quicksand


John taking full advantage 


Dano using the SEATS blistering pace down the straight 


Magic brakes working well


Dean close, Traffic in front....very interesting 


Thundering past Matty down the main straight 


Dean trys it up the inside under braking


Just runs wide


Nice bit of 2 wheel action to close the door on him


Next lap Admg threw my concentration, luckily I pulled just in front of Dean


Myself running wide at the chicanes on the last corners, Dean ready to pounce 


Dean can smell a win


Pushing Dean across the track to slow him down a bit 


1st & 2nd finishing together


1ST corner action





Ben & Een incident





*And that concludes season 1*


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Season 2*

Pushing it hard








I was keeping the pressure onto tank








Until I finally got my chance on lap 7
(lost the picture :/ but I swear it was a clean pass )
And got the the lead








Then a couple of laps later 
Tank ran onto the rumble strip in the brakeing zone








And that put him sideway








And into the pits

Then race two had a good start
















But then the clean start ran out
































Risky time for tom to head towards the wall with this much traffic behind








But everyone did a great job at giving tom room to get back on the track and tom did a good job of not hitting the wall and we headed down to the sunset








But I could feel the pressure every time I looked behind myself








Then it started to get to me and I ran wide taking out some five cones








Challenged for the lead








But still just keeping it








Back in the pack there was some amazing driving and passing








And tom trying everything to get a pass and ignoring the signs








But then got himself six cones








Dave's car looking good








And some really close racing








And that's it from the photographer for this week









Better looking grid than the last race with a few extra faces








Speed freaks into the first bend








First corner approach
















Busy place to be








Little bump 








John got a huge tankslapper on
















Leaders pulling away
















































Big squeeze








Polo's being the bread of the sandwich
















































Side by side








Locking up








Race leaders are off








Over he goes 
































Rubbing panels









Second race line up
























By the time the rest of us are on the apex tank has already pulled away
















4th place back








Team time

















































That's it folks, roll on next race

race 1
The line up for the first race looked good for the seat team








First corner madness








Oops
















Full pack
















Team seat








The crash tom knew nothing about
















Can someone get some stone chips out for me?
























Pushing the car








Clean win for ben








Fricking close finish









race 2
Grid line up two








Madness
























Pressure on the scoob








Hot breaks as dean passes me
























Slight slide








Do you run low tyre pressure?
Then some of my pictures went off








But came back








Last corner on the last lap I had some more speed through the bend than john keeping clear of tom and I ran into the back of him








Sending john off the track and letting me get straight past








But feeling it was not a clean pass and not wanting to get Disqualified gave the place back








And that completes the race pictures for this week lets see what next race brings.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

So we headed up a hill this week for a bit of five a side








Wide shot








Top three








Romantic view for me and tom
















Dan takes a quick peak at the footy








And it goes wrong for the two of us








Down comes the crowd 








Purple








Ben came for a closer look on the action








The chase is on
































































Up top








Beaten by some other photographer

















Race two first corner








































Going further
















Finishing shot









This week was a little low on number with just 4 rows of us








Tank rocking his new paint job








Speeding into the first corner








Where Dano fails to brake until a little too late and locks up








But doesn't take out anyone else on his way off the track and the rest of us make it round the first corner without to much trouble








Tank takes the lead into the second corner and keeps it all the way to the end
























Pack shot
















Tom on two wheels








Then Dave takes a bit of grass and hits some quick stand bringing him to a stop








Where Ben got taken by surprise and ran into the back of him








And that was bens race over








Then over goes Matty just in front of parked up Ben








Then out comes race side rescue Dave 








And turns him back over but with so much damage can't make it to the end
Race two start line up








Little bit of bumping into the first corner
















But everyone made it out with no harm done
































Then with bad luck if any at all over goes Ben on the first lap in the same spot his last race ended








Goes over with a big flip








Tank chasing me down started to get real close on lap five and was pushing hard








And over goes another one
















Just watching the view of all the other race cars








Dan keeping clear of the inside curb after seeing everyone going over but ended up running a little wide








Would you believe it even that's not safe here








And gets some big air








But after a great roll like that, still ended up on his wheels and with so little damage off he went again only dropping one place to Matty..
While in the mean time I took the win with just enough time for a victory donut 









Race 2 line up with one more
















Tight








Bunched up
















Group shot
























Drag race
















This gets interesting tom lags out and we carry on racing








Nice big gap between us








Then off goes admg and I think did I do this?








Then off goes tank with him








But I was all the way back here








But who do these lights belong to?
Think the game thought someone was still racing with us?








Up front some team orders to stay back
















What a lead








Bit weird camera man hanging out next to the loo?









Sorry pics are a day late I had trouble with everything last night








Rare sight,Ians Scooby right at the back for the start








First corner looking good








Team blue?
















Team tapping?
































John pulling a slight lead
















Cutting corners








I got a bit hot on the brakes








Pack shot








And then what a crash!
Starts with Ben giving Matty a tap








Then matty needs some room to get back on the track








So tom gives him the room








But catches Bens back quarter








And team tapping goes sideways








But Ian keeps hard on the power and hits the side of tom giving a fair bit of damage








So the hit to tom sends him back into Ben the second time








So then we get a red arrow style split and Ian goes to the wall and Ben goes up the hill








Tom gets running again and over he goes








Things up front still look good








But then over goes our next victim and tank is out








This really throws off me and admg with tank sitting on the apex








And off we both go








Battle at the back








Tom couldn't hang around much more








After Ian gets repaired and back on track in a race with Matty goes to pay tank a visit








And that's all I got from the race one today


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Maple makes for some interesting racing.. bit of a damage repair bill for this race lol








Grid line up after quail








First corner madness
















Pack shot








First to meet maples bad ways was Ian with a nice roll at the top of the hill








Then at the bottom of the hill Tom and Ben watched Dan go over








But a couple of corners later tom thought he could do better








So Dan tried again








And flipped over Ian
















A right way up picture

























Sedona was a week late as we had some connection troubles but all the action was still waiting for us with a tight first corner I hope Laguna goes smoother
Start grid








First corner








Bit of bumping








Long shot
















Tom trying hard to resist putting me in the sand








But Ben took the win still being chased right to the end








Second race was shortly behind
















Admg being shown off








Long shot again








Some more rubbing








Team Tom tapping








1,2,3 Meganes.. but all at the back
















Then this took me by surprise








Dano chasing down the scoob when entering the brake zone and locks up a little
Sadly then put himself in the wall








Some good racing on both races and lots of position swaps, Lets go Laguna

Start grid with good numbers this week








First corner looking good








I got a bit worried when we ended up quite so close
















Tank holding the lead
















Then Dave is driving down the straight all by him self








His car then starts to lift a little








And then starts floating sideways
















I just don't think the game can handle both Dean and Dave using the same car








Ian taking a bit of clear air








But soon caught up with








Dean wants 3rd place back after I stole it
















But doesn't get it








Tom gets a good run out the last section








Fakes going round on Dano's right 








And as soon as Dano pulls to block him Tom goes flying round the other side








And take the lead with little track left

Race two started a little differently with a Scooby closer to the front there was only one car that would get there first
























Ian holding the pack behind holding onto the first place
















ABS?? this is the pro league








Bit rough and bumpy
















Tom showing how late he can brake for this corner








And how you can use other people to slow you down lol
















Myself chasing down Admg








But on the brakes a little late








And busted in his back end








A lap or two later got a good run out the last section and got the pass








Admg still remembering what I did








And an Eye for an Eye a tooth for a Tooth and all that








Tank staying on Ian waiting for a mistake to get a pass








But has a really strong corner and gets a jump on Ian








Clips his back end and puts him round into the barrier








Then come the words ' I'll wait for you, you can have that one back… Quick Quick!!'
















I come along and Tank doesn't want to wait any longer
















Dean and Ian having a little battle as Ian works his way back up the pack and Dean has a little controller issues and rolls off line








Ian then gets the pass on Admg puts the Team mates back together








Tank isn't sure he wants the win and thinks about throwing it all away








But still takes a good solid win
Well done Tanky


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Smaller turn out today with just 9 of us








First corner








Nice looking paint job on Dano's car this week








ADMG not using ABS?
















Oh no'es Dean is coming up the inside








Squeeze








Dean shouting "I'm ere Matty I'm ere…farkin ell"
























After johns nice pass tom dabs the brake catching out Admg
















Then tom gives john a wee little tap








Admg thinks he can see a great passing chance








Slightly miss judged the operation 








Boom! synchronised 








Almost all the way over








John re joins the track 








But a little disorientated?








Full pack








John works from the back and passes Matty first








Ian goes to follow through but gets the size of his car wrong








And away goes Matty








John takes Ben next








Then takes a look at getting passed me








Ends up getting me half a lap later with a clean pass








Then pic's go a little funny








And John gives the camera man a high five








Race two lined up with a few pops and bangs








First corner looks clean








Tom thinks he can pull away








Gets a little bit of a lead








Leaves the door wide open. so wide open Admg thinks he will come through it with me








Gets seriously fricking close to me but never touches me and never cuts the corner as he keeps two tyres the right side of the line








And that's how you do three a breast and that's one reason Admg got the win… but I think using abs second race? I didn't see any little lock ups like in the first race









Start grid line up had a Mr Green starting up front

Heading in to the first corner nerves were high as we all knew what was coming

However it wasn't ADMGreen it was Tank that might have gone in a little hot and couldn't get it stopped in time which then took tom with him and then into ian

Ian's car is sent into my back end giving me some aero damage

But we all then get through the first bit of drama

Then we have a little ADMGreen and DANOgreen push to the next section

With a pop of flame ADMGreen goes to show he is the boss

And squeezes Danogreen up onto the grass 

Everyone keeping clear of the quick sand

Dean was heavy on the brakes

Ian running wide on the grass and kicking up mud let ADMGreen gain some ground

Where Ian goes to block off ADMGreen's move 

With no where for him to go how ever he just ends up getting hooked onto the rear end 

And off they both go 

After losing a place to Dano g they get back on the track and recover

Into the next bend Dean goes to have a look and Ian leaves no room cutting in tight

While after holding first place for the whole race Ben Green takes the win 

We then re group for a drivers meeting

Race two lined up with Tank re joining us after pulling off on lap 3 of race one due to damage 

Braking into the first bend brings nerves for us all again

When I hear the sound of a big lock up behind me

Ian clips my back end unfortunately leaving me with even more rear aero damage than race one and I know I wont be able to beat Ben now

Tank playing it safe this time and giving plenty of room

While Ian straight lines still shedding speed to try and turn in Tom turns in and hooks on

Sending ian as a passenger into Dano G 

Heading up the hill out of the first section the pack is still nice and tight

Ben still holding the lead

Where I get myself close enough to Ben Green to crack his rear light lens

With everyone from 2nd place to 10th place taking advantage of drafting the car infront

A Few laps later Dano G and Ian get very close braking into the first corner but Dano has the inside line and gets a run on Ian to then even catch up with john I believe

Dano G gets the pass on john and Tom but then over cooks it and gets caught up in the quick sand

Close calls as he re joins but Tom and John get past safe

Taking a tighter racing line to john Ian finds himself in the back end of the megane and takes a lot of damage

With Tank so close behind it leaves little time to react and despite jumping on the bakes tank piles in as well 

Luckily for Mattygreen he spots a gap and gets round the outside

At this point up front I have lost ground to Ben and have Dean breathing down my neck trying to get his toe in

We have a few little taps as he makes sure I know just how close he is and dispite taking the inside line Dean out breaks me and gets the place



Seeing where my weak point is a lap later I get attacked again and john goes for the move

Determined not to lose another place I go for the switch back


I am not proud of it but I squeezed john a little bit 

He had a little bit of a moment because of it but it was last lap and I really wanted a chance of getting Dean back 

However Dean was to far ahead of me and john who had been catching him, but we were all much further behind Ben green who took a good solid win again

So once we finished we all went to go and join with Tank and Ian who retired their cars from the race with damage


*And season 2 comes to a close*


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Season 3 - Retro BTCC*

Our start line looked good with our season three btcc cars


First corner and all still clean

Steep drop down into turn two

Pack starts to break into two halfs

Second half bunched up a little and I bumped Dave..who's paint didn't load unfortunately 

Giving me a wonkey Mo 

Dean looking super racey

With the first group hot on his heels 

Short cut?


Tom gives Dave a little nudge too.. 

How do you stop a Fiat finding a way past?

This race night was not going well for poor old Skillz

Tomtom having to go heavy on the brakes 

Teams running together


Still running the short line

Matty had a mirror full of Merc

Tomtom found the apex this time

And wished he hadn't

Drag racing

Hot on my heels

And up and over

Good sight for some

Few laps later and john is chasing me down after I got past, pressure builds and I lock up

Dci gets right back past

And it got close… maybe a little bump

So while I chased him back we where joined by an invisible 


I took flight

left the track

Which must have caused some turbulence

Dean won, with no challenge 

While DCI matty chased down a ghost

That kept him on his toes

Who could it have been?

And that's all I got guys

So events leading to the crash start when Ian makes a mistake going in to the corner and he gets lose going into turn one

He then runs wide off the track starting the downhill section, which is where I'm fast

From grass to the track and onto the racing line

I tried the outside as I was pushing 115mph and Ian only 108mph 
We run next to each other and I take only as much track as I need

Now Ian never turned into me but could have given me a whole lot more room *

Sadly I am run off the road



Then I get myself back on the track


Now clearly this was then just as much my fault as I was a long way over near Ian

And we connect and it fires me off


Now if you're going to crash do it right..do it big





Thought I was going to make it over the wall


So sorry Ian for blaming you for pushing me off, as that isn't how it went down, but I get fed up that you don't give a bit of room and take the challenge. It's like you're too rough - I don't enjoy racing with that. Best races I have are with a few passes, good moves and great driving. Not just 'oh look they are making a move, I'll just pull across the front of them and blame them for driving into the side of me'
Maybe I am exaggerating but on the first page it says - Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move. - not every move we all make is perfect and often sloppy, we aren't pro's.. I'll hold my hands up to that. But how can anyone ever make a good pass if they are not given any room to try? If someone lets me make a good move I'll try and take it but if they can keep up with me and get in position I will let them try one back. Its good fun, and that's what this is all about. Thoughts?

Groupie



Team of one







Tunnel run pictures












Thanks for the season everyone

*Retro BTCC cars never made a reappearance after this season*


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Season 4 - The Lexus dominance*

Right chaps here goes my first attempt at pics if i missed any thing that you might want adding please let me know.

all lined up ready to go for season 4 race 1









me trying to squeeze past tank and locking up



























admg getting up on two wheels









tank getting hassled









the leaders









race2










me and dan









the ******* brothers









one ugly looking dodge









the other rice burners









some awesome ballet type overtaking









for the win









Good to be doing the pictures again, getting to recap the action.
Start line

All the RWD cars jumping ahead into the first bend

Nice wide first corner

ADMG with cold tyres giving it the flick

No ' oh after you good sir ' in this race, all in at once! Love it

Dean getting out in front right away

Kicking up dirt

Red hot brakes into the first corner


The return of magic brakes!

Which caused big trouble


The group that got away

Everyone watching that cone

Dave got a good jump on me off the line but couldn't pull away

John is winning so far with 9 cones

2nd, 3rd and 4th all so close

I tucked up tight and went for the gap

But started to run a little wide

But just tucked it in front of Dave

Who was not impressed with that crisscross move

And in race one Dean got a real victory - took that cone

Second race line up

Admg and H rubbing panels from early on

Risky positioning approaching the brake zone

Last corner, all looking good?

Even with ABS, H gets it loose

As good as it looks drifting it round a bend, it's not the quickest way round

Sadly Admg runs a little wide too and gives H a little nudge on the back end of a car already on the edge

This puts H in an amazing spin out

And slams that wall

Didn't take that much damage to the car but sure knocks your chances.

Nice racing by many of you in this race. Up front there was not much passing but 4th back was great to watch.
Hope my team mate is back for the next one lol

Race one launches off


First corner fight


Tom gets a little loose and I bump his bumper making things worse

Bounces into Ian

And the field starts to spread out

Giving an inch? Lol


H ran wide


And comes straight back on 


Cold tyres warming up

Leaders

Switching leader

TomTom was looking to take both of us

Uh Oh 


Pressure is on

Dave gets a tankslapper and loses a place

Then a second place, not being given an easy ride

Admg pushed me hard for 7th place

Tried distracting me before getting the place from me

Winner!!

Race two

Starts nice

So what went wrong?

Saying nothing

No place to go




Going into the first bend


That's all I got this week folks.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

The write up will be a little short this week and not as many pictures I am afraid 
Start line pull away

Dave has some good skids 

Going into the first bend













Heavy braking zone


Admg gets away with being rear ended again


Given a little poke

How much closer can we get?

Race two started

Everyone on the brakes

Things got busy

A bmw came flying in


But it all went much better for ian



Revenge?

Please don't hit me, please don't hit me

But amazingly no one did.. but that's all I got this week

Last weeks photo's, sorry there a bit late but work commitments and all the crap.

so here we are

race 1 on the grid.


r11 by mlister5500, on Flickr

H getting a little excited and giving tank a nudge,


r12 by mlister5500, on Flickr

which turned into a bit of carnage.


r13 by mlister5500, on Flickr

tom giving dean a little love tap.


r14 by mlister5500, on Flickr

which turned tom around so he could go straight to Bernie to put in a complaint.


r15 by mlister5500, on Flickr

me and Wil have scrap,


r16 by mlister5500, on Flickr

which spun Wil around


r17 by mlister5500, on Flickr

and Ian showing us his impressive length


r18 by mlister5500, on Flickr

race 2 and matty finding cold tires don't grip


r21 by mlister5500, on Flickr

one tom giving the other a nudge


r22 by mlister5500, on Flickr

and sending one tom into wall


r23 by mlister5500, on Flickr

me looking up the inside of Ian and giving him a little tap, we both managed to avoid a disaster,


r24 by mlister5500, on Flickr

H and John having a battle


r25 by mlister5500, on Flickr

and that is all.

*Season 4 comes to a close*


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Season 5 - WilDtub comes of age*



season 5 gets underway at mugello club circuit

not the best logo on the civic as all the rwd cars power to the front

first corner goes well for us

thing start to settle upfront but at the back their far from settled


magic brakes makes a return


thing still taking shape at the back


top 3 pulling away

some sychronised drifting

and mr 4 times with the win




round 3 gets underway at sebring international raceway

first corner and everyone is playing nice

but dean gets bored of playing nice

and its race over for dave

will gives ian the same treatment 

and sends ian out of the race

admg taking a very tight line, mind that paintwork

it was the dogs fault :lol:

upfront and johns not getting it all his own way

tom showing his ex team mate he means business this season

were the [email protected]£k that cone

and bernie takes the win with tom tom and will close behind


and were off with race 2

first corner and fight is on for 2nd

but with the inside line ian moves into second and after john :devil:

some quality close racing by all

dano thinks sod the 1 cone i want 4

wills the first victim off phantom lights

john goes wide and ian takes top spot

a very good race by tom tom and hes up with bernie

and his team mates nice steady 2 races is ruined as he becomes the second victim of phantom lights

pi drop or just showing off tank

ian takes race 2 in very impressive style 

cheers for the racing guys


with a few late comers we finally get underway 
first corner and we all take it like pros

dean says f$ck this and starts picking his way through 

dave takes the brave line

and it pays off

then the beemers get back in front but not for long

dean still working through the pack

thew battle at the back


dano trying to keep the civics behind him

admg and will having a drag race

and dean takes a much needed win


race 2gets underway

first corner and its KINDER SURPRISE to see a fwd first 
its the same 3 at the back again
everyone fighting for position 
dean makes his move and its a civic battle upfront


dano makes a charge down the straight

and takes a 2 for 1

a great drive by admg and civics are still in sight just

a very good 2 races by dean and he slides over the line 



race 1 gets underway still without team no show

first corner with only a few bumps

tight track this one!!

dean putting some pressure on the bmw,s again

and getting his way through

theres no such thing as team mates on race day as dave and h drag it out

john flying solo upfront

like i said no such thing as team mates on race day lol


me and tom tom having a great race for third

and john takes a classy win

race 2 gets going 

i have to brake early to avoid my team mate 

and dave gives me nudge up the as$

the battles on everywhere on the track

dean gets passed the bmws again

alittle nudge from dave and tom toms does some drifting

the battle at the back

570 pi, huh thats not slowing me down

and he has a great battle with tom tom

a great race by dean and he tries to chase john down

but john was too strong and takes the second win and max points, well done john.

thanks for the racing guys, really enjoyed this race


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Great bit of history, Miss those days !

Thanks for posting Steveo.:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

this week it to maple valley for some fun!!!!!

race1 starts with mr show off 580pi on the front row

up the hill we go and its dan and john who get the best starts

thomas also gets a good run up the hill, but maybe to much but somehow he saves it!!

big h welcomes back ian with a ram up the ****

but jacko dosn't approve and its payback 

but the impact sends jacko in to the wall and both cars are f£cked

then the real fun starts with john sliding 1 way and dean the other

and the both meet back in the middle much to a suprised tom-tom 

then all hell brakes loose


me and tomtom get through but agmg and thomas are not so lucky


and both are off to the pits, somehow dean keeps racing while johns car it totally trashed

after all that excitement i do a proper roll and shortly after lag out

dan keeps his cool and takes the win

after a few minor repairs to the cars with some sticky tape race 2 starts.

dan races away and theres a scrap for second and third

farther and son battling it out for spaces 

dan thinks its gonna be another easy win and my a tiny mistake

and mr 580 takes the lead

further back and the teams are talking tactics


but john miss understood what admg meant by just keep rolling buddy

in a panic john thinks quickly a uses the wall to get him back on all fours

but it cost john damage and places as big h pounces

thomas and ian having a battle

and dan gets back past tom tom after a quite a few laps to take the double win and max points

thats all folkes!

race 1 gets underway at suzuka full circuit and with 2 civics on the front row its looking good for team heartbreakers

but dan has other ideas and tries to power in front of me

but theres just not enough room for us both and i get pushed into the pitwall :devil:


at last we get to the first corner with john out in front and admg off roading

with new internet but still dodgy headset deans pushing john for first but the new internet is so quick it catches him out and he pumps john up the rear

john somehow manages to stay on track but then dan has a go and gives john some more

after all that excitement william takes the lead

tom shows dean and dan how not to hit someone up the ar3e and does some off roading himself to avoid admg

dean starts working through the field in a bid to catch up with tom tom and wills epic battle (must say i enjoyed watching it  )

dean finally gets past them both after some great defence from will

and takes the win

only done the 1 race this guys as i only had 1 relay and have got no time to do race 2 later this week so ill do 1 race photos for road Atlanta

race1 gets underway with bernie on pole

we all start the climb up the hill with all the rwd cars upfront

first lap nearly done and things are taking shape

but team awesome are not done with the first lap just yet and tom tom takes some curb

tom tom saves hes car but runs into the wall and behind thomas takes some major curb 

thomas finishes his roll with a little twirl and its heart in the mouth time for little ian

the battle for podiums is on

i get past the 2 beemers and bernie is in my sights

i catch bernie up but miss time my pass

and end up in the tyres

after some good pressure from dan john holds on for the win and 560 pi:doublesho


*Season 5 ends a WilDtub is crowned winner*


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> Great bit of history, Miss those days !
> 
> Thanks for posting Steveo.:thumb:


No worries mate, can you see all the pictures ok? I think page 1 has broken my internet :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Please bare with me as I will try and polish things up a bit and I'll also be adding photo's from season 6 over the next few weeks, thanks to Will gifting me some of the replays.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow just taken me nearly two hours to go through all those pictures , many hours of great racing there.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Bump 😜


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

No don't crash my phone again


----------

